# Question concerning 12volt rechargeable batteries



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Not sure if anyone has addressed this topic. What kind and where do you find the batteries to power fish finder, lights, etc? Is there any safety factor I need to be aware of before I use one?
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Cabela's. They are the ones for automatic deer feeders- 12v/7a. 2 plus a charger for $35 or so.

They are sealed and weatherproof, but you should clean and WD the contacts after use in saltwater.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

There are many different options for batteries.
A sealed battery is the safe way to go. Look at where you will be placing the battery and how much room you have. Will you be placing the battery in another contaner to help keep it dry or to help keep it from sliding around? Once you know how much room you have to work with you can decide which battery to buy. 
A fishfinder can run with as little as 110ma. Of course the more power you have the more bells and whisles and other accessories you can run.
You can use anything from 10 AA rechargable batteries hooked up in a series up to a 12volt marine battery (Heavy). Most yakers use something in the size of the batteries from the kids electric carts. The Cabelas battery is the easy way to go but if you have a battery store close by stop in and see what they have. Take your fishfinder manual with you and the salesperson will hook you up with a battery and charger for the same price or less plus you can walk out with it and no shipping cost.
In Chesapeake go to Batteries Plus on North Battlefield Blvd. South bound one block past the fire station. Should see the Hardees and Rib dinner across the street form the battery store.

Robert


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

There is a Battery Plus on Va Bch Blvd in Pembroke too. The place hooked me up with a 12V 5amp rechargeable and trickle charger. Go see 'em.


----------

